# new coffee mug



## tomtrees58 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Here's mine I got for Father's Day. I like yours better but don't tell my kids.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 16, 2014)

Here's the best one!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 16, 2014)

you can get them on stihl on line now

STIHL OUTFITTERS™


----------



## El Quachito (Aug 16, 2014)

Great looking mug. I love that old Stihl logo and I don't even own a Stihl


----------



## bass_on_tap (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## fred bergman (Jan 4, 2015)

will have to get me one of them stihl cups


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## a_lopa (Apr 6, 2015)

MasterBlaster said:


> Here's the best one!




SCUSE ME WHILE I KISS THIS BOY IS MORE LIKE IT!!!


----------



## bikemike (May 15, 2015)

Hold 1 pot of coffee and has a bottle opener


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 13, 2015)

one more


----------

